# 6x6 or 8x8 ?? help



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

hey guys,since recently trying the 5x5 routine down at gym,gym owner came over and recommended i try the "as he named it" 'old school bodybuilder routine 8x8'

iv not heard of this routine,and said it sounds a bit much..so he then recomended 6x6 routine

as any1 any experience with any of these routines ?

are they a "go" or a "no go" ??

any help much appreciated

thanks


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

8x8 is better for fat loss really you may see some muscle growth-but dont expect miracles


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

would you say there would be better muscle growth with 3x10 or 5x5 routine?


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Almost definately, tho if you're looking to spice things up you could go for a HIT routine

however i'm not sure what 6x6 is


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

With all this snow about i`d go with 4x4. lol


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

McQueen said:


> With all this snow about i`d go with 4x4. lol


lmao good un :lol:


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

phez whats the HIT routine iv not heard of that..

tbh i dont get a pump or burn with the 3x10 routine anymore the 5x5 works but like i said the gym owner advised 6x6 or 8x8 over that

mind fuddled


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

McQueen said:


> With all this snow about i`d go with 4x4. lol


badoom boom pish :lol:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

jonesy1234cas said:


> phez whats the HIT routine iv not heard of that..
> 
> tbh i dont get a pump or burn with the 3x10 routine anymore the 5x5 works but like i said the gym owner advised 6x6 or 8x8 over that
> 
> mind fuddled


Mike mentzer style-one working set to failure or an isolation move to failure followed imediately by a compound, I'm currently on the first version and the muscles growing and the strengths increasing-I highly recommend it :thumbup1:


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

so just 1 set till failure? on both isolation and compound? god gym seshion would be over in a few mins 

i might give it a bash then if it works 

thanks pal much appreciated


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

jonesy1234cas said:


> so just 1 set till failure? on both isolation and compound? god gym seshion would be over in a few mins
> 
> i might give it a bash then if it works
> 
> thanks pal much appreciated


No probs mate, I've seen good gains so it should work for you

PS I go for a full body routine rest for two days then go again, see what works for you


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

sweet il give it a whirl from next week  if it works il be forever in your debt


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

jonesy1234cas said:


> sweet il give it a whirl from next week  if it works il be forever in your debt


Well I am quite partial to a bit of green n blacks dark chocolate :whistling:

Keep us posted if it goes well


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

haha il buy u a suitcase full 

i will do mate

thanks


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

McQueen said:


> With all this snow about i`d go with 4x4. lol


LOL

To answer the question , there is no magic number , stay with something for too long and you ll reach a plateau and/or be injured.Try not to reach very low reps and maximum weights ,they will increase strength but they re not the best for your joints if perfomed often.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Never done 6x6 or 8x8 but done 5x5 for months and had good results.

I reccomend the 5x5, haven't tried HIT yet, sounds a bit much for me lol.

Also another good routine for strength is Jim Wendler's 5/3/1 routine, I'm doing that atm. Type it in on Google and have a look


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

sound bulkamania.think il ditch the 6x6 and 8x8 idea deffo

il have a look at that on google tho 

cheers pal


----------

